# Creative PCI 5.1 Soundblaster (Dell) Driver



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi guys

I have a Creative Soundblaster 5.1 (Dell) sound card (PCI) that shows up on the device manager with a yellow BANG symbol indicating something wrong with the driver (i assume). Now I know this is an OEM (i was given it by a friend at work).

Ok. ALso I have a USB external 24bit Creative Soundblaster Live that is working fine.

Both of these are currently hooked up to the same machine, and when I go to Creative Autodownload thy both appear, without any need for further updates.

My question.

I know with other drivers such as nVidia, that OEM, drivers are the same (with different inf files). Does anyone know, or can supply me with the Dell driver for the sounblaster PCI card (above) so that I can move the external one to be used for another maching.

So I am looking for a DELL driver for Creative 5.1 PCI soundblaster - or alternative workaround.

Cheers guys


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://soundcard.free-driver-downlo...river-Install-Pack-1-For-Windows-2000-XP.html


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

cheers, haven't tried it but it looks promising. thanks


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

worked a treat, thanks


----------

